# Heating a grow room?



## Ralph Wiggum (Jan 8, 2007)

I posted before about a grow room in my garage's attic but I'm running into some problems - mainly about a heat source

I'm in a very cold midwest state and need to provide some kind of heat to this room.  It's 2x5x6 so it's small, 10 sq ft.  

has anyone else succesfully dealt with this issue?  I'm leaning towards a radiator type space heater, but wonder what others have done?  

If I had more room, I'd feel more comfortable with this heater, but I would be pretty close the walls with it and definitely dont want to start a fire!  am I being over concerned??
thank you
Ralphie


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2007)

Ralph Wiggum said:
			
		

> I posted before about a grow room in my garage's attic but I'm running into some problems - mainly about a heat source
> I'm in a very cold midwest state and need to provide some kind of heat to this room. It's 2x5x6 so it's small, 10 sq ft.
> has anyone else succesfully dealt with this issue? I'm leaning towards a radiator type space heater, but wonder what others have done?
> If I had more room, I'd feel more comfortable with this heater, but I would be pretty close the walls with it and definitely dont want to start a fire! am I being over concerned?


 
Hey RW, you're being safe, man. I admire that.

The best method for safety would be to pull heat in from outside the room using ducting hooked to a proper heater for that type of usage.

If you can find one that is controled by a remote thermostat, you could run the thermostat into the room and that would run the heater only when needed.

Look around on the net and I'm sure there must be one out there.

Let us know what you find please.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah safety should always be #1. i was needing to heat a grow room i would try to find some propane heat of some sort, nothing like killing two birds with one stone, heat and CO2


----------

